# Metal Music & Girls - what's your opinion???



## Sara1 (Jan 16, 2017)

hi everyone 
I have a question...
I like listening to metal and visiting metal concerts, festivals etc. But lots of my friends think that this music is not for girls ("only for real men!!!")   But in my view, girls can listen to metal and visit metal parties and still stay feminine, I think so... E.g. for such events I usually wear black or dark dresses (e.g. my latest buying - a dress from Dan-yL), black skirts (long, short) with tops and accessories. Metal girls can be stylish! 

And what do you think about this stuff?
Need your opinions! Thanks


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

Well, metal has always identified as a bastion of masculinity. There's a reason it was long known as "cock rock". If you go to Download, for instance, you'll probably find a far lower percentage of girls than you would at Glasto (I say "probably" because I can't validate that view, but on the visible evidence I've seen it's true.) With regard to "can girls listen/go" to metal well, obviously yes. One of my exes certainly did (and looked very nice too.) However, you will find a fair few girls who aren't enamoured with songs like "giving the dog a bone" when women are, of course, the dog in the metaphor. Up to you. That's my 0.02p's worth.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Sara1 said:


> hi everyone
> I have a question...
> I like listening to metal and visiting metal concerts, festivals etc. But lots of my friends think that this music is not for girls ("only for real men!!!")  But in my view, girls can listen to metal and visit metal parties and still stay feminine, I think so... E.g. for such events I usually wear black or dark dresses (e.g. my latest buying - a dress from Dan-yL), black skirts (long, short) with tops and accessories. Metal girls can be stylish!
> 
> ...


Of course woman and metal work, why wouldn't it? and woman singing in metal bands is very sexy too 

In my understanding, that kind of sexism died out a long time ago. Anything else related to sexism is not metal related.

How wouldn't it be feminine?


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Metal, like any other music, is music. I dislike the incorporation of the whole "scene" aesthetic and all the other ******** that goes along with whatever music you're listening to.

I look like your average joe, am currently in medical school and in my spare time I listen to extreme metal all the time as well as weird as **** classical music and whatever else. 

If the music moves you, that's what matters


----------



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't see why girls can't be metal-ish!  I think people associate music too closely with certain "cultures" sometimes, whether that's classical with old/classy/snobby culture or metal with aggressive/masculine culture. I think much of these cultural categorizations are only associations, not definitions, and they are there only for the apparent convenience of socialization and habitual stereotypes.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

(Depending on the scene, )many metalheads are dudebros or straight out "alt-right red-pill" guys...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

I was deeply involved in both the metal and punk scenes throughout the 80s and 90s. I would say that the metal scene was more chauvinistic. Metalheads are definitely more politically conservative than punks. You rarely meet a metalhead that isn't conservative but maybe that's just my experience of it. However, whether at a punk show or a metal show there was no absence of girls. But you were more likely to see blacks and gay people at punk shows but not so much at metal shows. Metal was definitely more a straight white thing. Now, I don't mean to say metalheads are racists or homophobes. I never met any that were hardcore haters. They wouldn't go around beating people up or anything. That's what skinheads were for and even a lot of skins weren't that much into the hate thing. But punk was definitely more open and attracted a wider variety of people who obviously felt more comfortable hanging out at punk shows than metal shows. And by metal--I mean metal, not hair bands (which are NOT metal). Anyway, I didn't really notice any particular absence of girls at these shows and among my friends that were metalheads (and I'm still close friends with many of them but they all have kids now), there were always girls around. Maybe things have changed.


----------

